# What Is YOUR Favorite Aquarium Size?



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Thought this would be... interesting to see. Doesnt matter whether for breeding or display... what's your flat out plain favorite.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I love my 24" x 24" x 24" slope fronts. They are about 50 gallons. I voted 55 as they are closest to that.


----------



## freaky_tah (Jan 21, 2009)

Those sloped front tanks you make sure look sweet! I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh no, I completely forgot about the exo-terras!! 

Ahh well. Yeah, there is something about cubes that everyone likes. Right now I'm, well first of all getting way ahead of myself since I have 3 verts to handle, but I'm not sure whether I want to do 2 20H's (if they fit), a 40 Breeder (again, if it fits under my bakers rack), or a 20 Long which I know will fit. (these are for my tinc/auratus pair I have planned)


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, as far as the choice that offers the best working size (and a great tank for thumbnails) is the 40 breeder vert. I've been quite happy with the 18x18x24 ExoTerra's, but have started playing with some 40B vert tanks. I like the extra height (allows for multiple "branches" of bromeliads....


----------



## DartAsylum (Feb 17, 2011)

i love zoo med 18 cubes equiv of 25 gallons or so.

but my new favorite tanks are the 1/2 moon aquariums. i have a 30 gal and a 10 gal 1/2 moon. really beautiful display tanks.

ill try to put up a pic later


----------



## Ross (Feb 10, 2008)

RarePlantBroker said:


> Well, as far as the choice that offers the best working size (and a great tank for thumbnails) is the 40 breeder vert. I've been quite happy with the 18x18x24 ExoTerra's, but have started playing with some 40B vert tanks. I like the extra height (allows for multiple "branches" of bromeliads....


Same here; I love my 18x18x24 Zoomed, but I just picked up a 40 breeder and can't wait to get started.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oceanic 27 hex


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

As a room display tank, I like my 55 gallon best. It has a lot of viewing area, but doesn't take up a lot of space. I have it divided into two halves and have two pairs of D. leucomelas side by side.

Richard.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like the look of cubes.....I picked 55 much like Doug. I really like the height and depth that my 60g cube gives me. Although I did pick up today 2 Zoo Med 18x18x24 which looks really nice.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I think I'm going to go with a 40 breeder then for a tinc pair... eventually.

it seems like everyone has good things to say about them. (they look very very good as verts too)


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I voted 20h vert, perfect for any thumbnail or pums. It isn't to big nor small. I have one sitting around that will be used soon. A 20h vert is also great if you want to fill up a bakers rack.


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

I said 40 breeder vert because it is a cool size. I have plans for one as my next tank. Currently building my oceanic 60 again for my first pumilios. Still looking for the right ones though.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I really like the 24x18x24 exo terra - a great size all around!


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I like the 10 gallon they just have worked well for me and friends of mine.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i voted 20h vert, i like the look of them. I dont like how i can only fit 3 on a 48" rack though. for bulk i think a rack filled up with 10g would look sweet and you would not lose the 10 inches on each rack. I just built a 29g high vert and I love it, but i have not had it long enough for time testing to say it is my favorite.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

If we are talking enclosures I like my 18x18x24 ZooMed a lot. If we are talking aquariums turned into vivs, I think I like my 30 gal. tall the best. The footprint is 24"x12" which gives you lots of lighting options and it is 24" tall which gives nice height for planting broms and taller plants.
I think my ideal all purpose tank would be a 24" cube. The extra depth adds a lot more room to create dramatic effects.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

All enclosures...


----------

